# FineVineWines Video - CellarCam



## MedPretzel (Feb 13, 2006)

I finally set it up for tonight. Not the greatest quality, but at about 7:45-8:00 p.m. EST, I will be bottling some GYM wine. 





I'm on Yahoo Messenger - everyone can watch (I think) -- so, type in Username: Finevinewinesvideo


And you'll be able to watch. Anyone else who would like to run the Cellar cam during a wine-event, let me know -- I'll give you the account info (username and password)...





Just PM me...





Alrighty... Until about 8 p.m.!!!





M.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2006)

That is the greatest!










Good show.......


Ok..... No more pictures, everyone can trade their digital cameras in for web cams now, Martina spoiled us!


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 13, 2006)

Aw heck,


Round two (actually 3) - sage wine.... Just simple racking.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 13, 2006)

racking chrysanthemum now.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 13, 2006)

That was it.





I bottled the GYM, the banana, and racked the mum wine. 





Again, whoever wants to do this again, let me know. I will give the password and user data to whoever wants to do it next.





There were 3 users who watched the bottling/racking, and it was great fun. You have to add new "watchers" but once they're on, they're on forever. So, if anyone wants to "sign up" for the next time, let me know. I'll run the "finevinewinesvideo" instant messenger for a few evenings/days, and I will add people as they want to.


If there is an abundance of other internet messaging systems, let me know this too. There are plenty of ways of working around this without a problem (so far I can see).


Thanks again to all who watched. It was great fun, and again, I'm sorry for the terrible video quality. I will try to get it better the next time.





M.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Martina, I had a good time!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Frank.








Tomorrow I'll try the beer again. Tonight was "banana/mum and rose-hip wnes"...





Feeling a bit light-headed at the moment.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 14, 2006)

I was asked: How can I access the cellar cam? 


Thought I'd pass it on to everyone:


----------------------


Well, you need yahoo messenger installed on your computer. 


http://messenger.yahoo.com/


Then you sign up, and add "finevinewinesvideo" to your list.







Whoever is using the "finevinewinesvideo" will most likely need to "allow" you to watch (right now, that'd be me).





Hope this helps





Martina


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks! It does!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 14, 2006)

Okay...I installed 'Yahoo Messenger', and added 'finevinewinesvideo' to my address book is that the correct way to do it???


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 14, 2006)

When will you be running the webcam again?


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 14, 2006)

Ditto for Northern Winos' question -- do you add it to the address book? Or somewhere else -- I can't find something called my "list"


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, everyone did good so far. Add the names to the adress book. 


If in doubt, I'd say to please check the Yahoo messenger website or help file. Usually they explain it a lot better, using the correct"er" terminology. 


Next time the webcam will be up and running? I don't know. That's the beauty of this thing, though: Whoever has a webcam just needs to contact me and I'll give them the password to use it. So, it's basically up to you guys when it's on. My stuff is all racked for a while anyway. I'll give more advance notice the next time, though.


The list/address book now has about 10 FVW members on it, so, 10 potential "peekers" could watch... We never have to add or change this, once the password gets "passed around." Kind of hard to explain, but it's quite easy.





So, it's up to everyone when the next webcam event is ready. Maybe Stinkie wants to try?


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 15, 2006)

Okee dokee.





Looked at my wines this morning. Thursday evening, between 7:30 and 8:00 p.m. EST, I will be transferring my "squash-caraway" wine to the carboy (well, 2 1-gallon jugs). If anything should come in between me and my wines (






), I will let you know. I might do some racking on my plum wine, and maybe some labeling. I don't know, that's all tentative.


I will work on getting a better quality until then.


Hope to see you watching!



I'll toast you all again ONLINE!









M.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, the webcam is up and running, so I just wanted to let everyone know that at about 7:45, I'll be starting to rack.





I will also be racking my vintner's harvest black-currant wine.





With the labels? I doubt I'll get to that.


But you never know! 





Cheers, looking forward to "seeing" you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2006)

That's 7:45 ESTime....right??? Gotcha turned on!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, 7:45 eastern... 





I'm just getting everything ready so no time's wasted for watching me organize.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 16, 2006)

okay, about 15 more minutes until showtime!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2006)

Well done...Thanks for the evenings entertainment.






I have to ask...is there sound with this...? Think I downloaded the sound version...?
Was that the Niagara Wine that you cold stabilized and filtered ????
I am getting sauced up just watching you.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## usafcajun (Feb 16, 2006)

You are a racking and bottling fool!



Looking good so far.


It sucks having to sit out here on this rig for three weeks with no wine.



Glad I get home on Monday.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, here's the "summa summarum" for the evening:





Everything went wrong! The pumpkin was too pulpy, so I had to use the "turbo" racking cane. 


Then, I only have one 3-gallon carboy. So, I had to rack first in a 5er, then back to the 3.


Then, I couldn't find my glue-stick. (You people should have been watching the olympics instead!)


I labeled roughly 50 bottles tonight. Thanks guys for sticking it out.


I also had an explosion of the pumpkin right at the end - the airlock totally blew its top. 


I had to wipe up everything and put the bottles away.





Soon pics are coming. I took normal ones for those who missed it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 17, 2006)

Some pics: Caraway-squash goop












Caraway-Squash must











The webcam headquarters:











The labeling: (before)











after











Labeling the other: before











after














Thanks again to all those who watched. Let's hope that we can get this thing "moving" to different parts of the country.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, I'll probably have the webcam on tomorrow (Sunday, Feb 19) afternoon around 1 pm EST or a bit earlier. I'm going to fizz-ex my stubborn basil wine (watch the disaster online) and rack my red-clover wine. I might do some labeling again, but not sure about that. That's pretty boring, I think. I'm not sure, but I might sweeten and bottle my chrysanthemum wine. It probably should be bulk-aged a bit longer, but we will see.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 18, 2006)

Will your De-gassing video-torial look as interesting as AAASTINKIE's photos of his last de-gassing 'event'??????????*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 18, 2006)

If today was an omen, then, Stinkie's photos will be nothing in comaprison. I have a feeling I'll be racking 1/2 of it to another carboy to do the degassing.


----------



## MedPretzel (Feb 19, 2006)

here we go. it's 1 pm EST.


----------



## B M W (Feb 19, 2006)

Martina,


Good job



I like your wine cellar I told my husband I want one like yours. I really enjoyed your web cam today, you make everything look so easy



I'm hoping when I get my first batch all done and bottled I will feel a little more at ease with the process.


----------

